# Finding the right S5 size



## nagge

I'm torn between either the 54 or 56. The biggest question is if a 54 will allow a bb-saddle length of 75cm and still have enough seatpost insertion. Currently riding a bike with stack 550mm and reach: 383mm with 15mm of spacers under a 100mm stem. I feel I could trade some saddle to bar drop (about 13cm) for some reach instead, hence the difficulty choosing between sizes.

So if some S5 owners could chime in with their measurements and frame sizes that would be great.

I know the best thing would be to just try, and I still might have to but I just want to get some input beforehand.


----------



## giro_man

I don't own an S5 and I don't use your sizes. Based on my experience with a size 48 S3 and a size 51 RS, in your situation I would be equally concerned about whether the size 56 S5 has too much stack height. Even with a -17 rise stem, my size 51 RS is a bit too high compared to the S3 in terms of the handlebar placement. While I am using no spacers on the RS, the problem is the headset on the RS has a 15 mm volcano spacer (cover). There are headsets with a shorter cover. I don't know what the S5 is equipped but in previous years Cervelo has been using headsets with the higher cover.

You might search the cervelo.com forum for the measurements of cyclists using the 54/56 sizes in the various models of bikes. I don't think that you will have a problem with the size 54. You will require a longer stem.


----------



## smithers cycles

i ride a 48cm s2. Thinking about purchasing a s5. I'll be watching to see what you do! Keep us posted:thumbsup:


----------



## nagge

Hehe, what I did was order a 2013 Di2 S-works Venge in 54


----------



## Rashadabd

I have to admit, as much as I love my R3 and all the fun it brings me, I like Trek's and Specialized's sizing better, so I can't blame you really....


----------



## smithers cycles

I ride a 49cm sl4 tarmac/ a 48cm S2 Cervelo/ and a 46.5cm Pinarello Dogma. The all fit me great.It just shows how different geometry bikes size up differently. Though the pinarello is the smallest bike on paper,it is the largest standover height, and "feels" the largest. 
Make your decision on the bike you want,then figure out your proper size:thumbsup: This is what i do:mad2:


----------



## Nob

"You might search the cervelo.com forum for the measurements of cyclists using the 54/56 sizes in the various models of bikes. I don't think that you will have a problem with the size 54. You will require a longer stem. "

The above is a good suggestion I think. FWIW I ride a 56 on several models of Cervelo and Large Specialized (in the Tarmac and Roubaix). For years I have really liked the Roubaix's fit. Never liked the Tarmac although it is likely closer to my current Cervelos But as I have gotten more fit and have adopted a lower stem height and longer stem I have really been able to enjoy my Cervelos more. You are already there obviously.

My 56 S series bikes have a stack of 560 and a reach of 394. The R 3 has a stack of 580 and a shorter reach of 387. I use a 120mm, -6 stem. Which gives me a 11cm drop with 18mm in spacers on the S series and 21mm of spacers on the R Series. The S5 has a stack of 580 (same as the older S and Soloist) and a even longer reach than the (earleir S bikes) of 396.

I am riding older bikes but one in every series, P,.S, R. All are 56s. 

I am 6'1" with a really long, 21" back for my size and shorter inseam, more like 32/33 at best". 

I would be intrested to know your height and inseam measurements but by the looks of the Cervelo numbers and your current ride I would think a 54 S5 @ 555 stack and 378 reach compared to your current 550 stack and 383 reach would be perfect with little or no change in fit and may be not in stem length either. Although I would certainly try a 110. Stems are cheap and easy to play with on fit.

"The biggest question is if a 54 will allow a bb-saddle length of 75cm and still have enough seatpost insertion."

I am running 77.5cm ( 30") from center of the BB to *seat post clamp* on the really thin all carbon saddles. I could easily cut 30mm off the bottom of the seat post and stay within Cervelos recommendations but have not bothered. So your 75cm (29.5") should be easy as I'd bet the 54 and 56 seat post lengths are the same.

Let us know how you like your new Venge!


----------



## AvantDale

I'm 5'8" with a long-ish torso. I have a -17 110mm stem all the way down on my 54cm S2. If I were to go to a S5...I would ride a 51 with a -6 120mm right on the top cap.

What is the TT and head tube length of your current ride?


----------

